# Você pode-me ajudar?



## aeromozo

HI You All !! I found this site just searching the internet and I am glad i did. I speak English and Spanish ,Spanish is my native and English is my second. At this point after speaking English for 15 years,my English is very  fluent (just like Spanish) and my accent is very soft. I learned English in 6 months by studying a lot and watching a lot of TV,Living in the USA has helped with that process a lot too. I Am 31 years old and trying to learn Portuguese and its driving me crazy. I have been studying now for 4 months. I Am a Flight Attendant for Delta Airlines so that gives me the opportunity to travel to Brazil whenever I want,and I just did (Rio D Janeiro). I was surprised how fast Brazilian can speak and how little I can understand when they do speak that fast,on the other hand when I spoke to people who spoke back to me on a slower speed I was able to understand and keep a conversation going in Portuguese (with all my mistakes of course). Now, my question is about the use of me-se  ect, like...Voce pode-me ajudar? Can I also say...Voce me pode ajudar? Honestly I think that Spanish being Soooooo similar to Portuguese is really making it very difficult for me. Voce pode me ajudar would be in spanish the same as...usted me puede ayudar? Usted puede-me ayudar (not used in spanish). Sometimes I Am afraid to speak some things in Portuguese because I may be doing it the way we do in Spanish (because is extremely similar). Anyways I hope somebody can answer my question and Thank You very much for Your help!


----------



## AztecZombie

When there is 2 verbs the indirect pronoun will go between the verbs. It can also go at the end but most people (Brazil) put it in the middle.


----------



## Vanda

Welcome Aeromozo, 

To begin with: in this Portuguese forum you can write in any language but Spanish and in the sub-forum Port/Español in one of those languages or both but not in English, right? 

Now let's go to the famous pronouns collocation. It isn't easy, there are too many rules, but in informal language, concerning to Brazilians, we go the easy way: put it before the verb in most cases. 
In your example, we prefer saying: você pode me ajudar?

We have a long list of discussions on the subject here: 
colocação pronominal 1 / colocação pronominal 2 / colocação pronominal 3 / 

In our resources you'll find plenty of nice tools to help you.

This teacher has a strong position on the matter. (Attention: he speaks to Brazilians)


----------



## Outsider

You will find a lot of information in Vanda's links (though some of it is for European Portuguese, rather than conversational Brazilian Portuguese, which seems to be your goal).

However, I would say that in Brazilian Portuguese pronoun placement is generally quite simple: if you have an auxiliary verb and a main verb, the object pronoun normally goes between them: Você *pode* *me* *ajudar*? I believe the hyphen is not used in Brazil, in this case.


----------



## Denis555

Hi Outsider!
I would even put it simpler! *The object pronoun goes ALWAYS before the main verb. *

When there's only one verb: Eu me lembro. (=I remember)
When there are 2 verbs: Eu tinha te contado antes. (=I had told you before). Eu posso te ligar amanhã? (=Can I call you tomorrow?)

To write a hyphen in "_Eu posso-te ligar amanhã?"_ would imply that "te" is the object of "posso" and not ligar, which is not the case. 

There are few exceptions to this rule of thumb e. g.:

When "*ele(s), ela(s)*" are used as direct object pronouns. In this case, they come always after the verb, but no hyphen is used:
Eu vi Marcus no shopping  Eu vi ele no shopping(= I saw him at the mall).

In some expressions with "se":
Foda-se! (=fuck you!).


----------



## Outsider

Denis555 said:


> Hi Outsider!
> I would even put it simpler! *The object pronoun goes ALWAYS before the main verb. *


Except that occasionally even some Brazilians will use the pronoun after the verb. For example, if the verb is an infinitive...



Denis555 said:


> To write a hyphen in "_Eu posso-te ligar amanhã?"_ would imply that "te" is the object of "posso" and not ligar, which is not the case.


That's arguable. We use the hyphen in Portugal. The reason is because we prononce the pronoun, which is a clitic, together with the auxiliary verb, instead of the main verb. (Cunha and Cintra mention this in their grammar.)


----------



## Denis555

Outsider said:


> Except that occasionally even some Brazilians will use the pronoun after the verb. For example, if the verb is an infinitive...


 
That would be part of the _few exceptions_ I've talked about: But basically when the infinitive is together with *-lo(s), -la(s)* e. g.:
A gente vai vê*-la* amanhã (=We'll see her tomorrow). 



Outsider said:


> That's arguable. We use the hyphen in Portugal. The reason is because we prononce the pronoun, which is a clitic, together with the auxiliary verb, instead of the main verb. (Cunha and Cintra mention this in their grammar.)


 
As the author of the article of this link (provided by Vanda) pointed out, it is a nice point of discussion. But it all comes down to pronunciation! In EP the weakly pronounced pronoun remains glued to the back of the verb, whatever verb (the first or the second). In BP the pronoun remains in front of the main verb whatever happens!

Then we have this nice situation where the two variants come really close together!
BP: Você pode me ajudar?
EP: Você pode-me ajudar?

In the BP sentence _*Você pode ajudá-lo? *_Brazilian "-lo" is weakly pronounced just like in Portugal, and that's why (I think) it survives in Brazil! The same for *Dane-se! *The stressed part is underlined.

Of course what I'm saying here applies to the spoken language. This spoken language is not always reflected in the written one.


----------



## ItaloBrasiliano

Aeromozo, te escrevo em portugues para que voce treine 

Eu me identifiquei muito com o que disse. Quando me mudei para a Italia tive grandes problemas no inicio. O fato de algumas palavras serem iguais me atrapalhava. Estranho, mas è verdade.
Em ingles, quando escutei ou li novas palavras (como por exemplo: memory, system, problem) foi mais facil decorar porque eram diferentes, ou seja, me fizeram prestar mais atençao e memoriza-las.
No caso do italiano (usando o exemplo acima, memoria, sistema e problema, ou seja igual em portugues) quando escutava e lia palavras que eram iguais em portugues entendia facilmente o significado e com isso nao memorizava como sendo "palavras italianas". Isso me atrapalhava quando eu queria falar alguma coisa, por exemplo usar a palavra "sistema". Eu tinha muito medo de errar usando uma palavra em portugues sem ter certeza que era igual em italiano.

Ou seja, nao se preocupe, isso è natural no inicio e o importante è perder o medo e tentar memorizar as palavras iguais ao espanhol. Um abraço e boa sorte"

Obs1: Sei que escrever sem acentuaçao correta è um grande problema (ainda mais em um forum que deveria ensinar a escrever corretamente), mas peço desculpas pois meu teclado nao me ajuda.

Obs2: Peço desculpas por eventuais erros de portugues, nao o esqueci, mas està um pouco adormecido depois de 2 anos sem escrever 

um abraço a todos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Denis555 said:


> Then we have this nice situation where the two variants come really close together!
> BP: Você pode me ajudar?
> EP: Você pode-me ajudar?



What about:
BP: Você pode ajudar-me?

Do you guys think it's wrong to say or write ?


----------



## Alentugano

Ricardo Tavares said:


> What about:
> BP: Você pode ajudar-me?
> 
> Do you guys think it's wrong to say or write ?




That one's absolutely correct on both sides of the Altantic.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Alentugano said:


> That one's absolutely correct on both sides of the Altantic.


Then, we have 4 possibilities to say the same?
1. Você me pode ajudar ?
2. Você pode-me ajudar ?
3. Você pode me ajudar ?
4. Você pode ajudar-me ?

What are the differences among them all ?


----------



## Outsider

In Portugal, _pode ajudar-me_ is a little more formal than _pode-me ajudar_. Other than that, there is no difference between them.

(P.S. Though I think the original poster was asking about the Brazilian usage...)


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> In Portugal, _pode ajudar-me_ is a little more formal than _pode-me ajudar_. Other than that, there is no difference between them.
> 
> (P.S. Though I think the original poster was asking about the Brazilian usage...)


 
Outsider, I'm not denying that it may be true, but I think people *in general* just pick one or the other without thinking if it's formal or not. I can barely feel the difference.


----------



## aeromozo

Thank You for your replies and I do sincerely apologize for all the grammar mistakes,with this American computer is hard for me to figure out what to press and when to create all this . ^ ) ( ect ect. I promise to get better at this.


----------



## ALima

Hi all!

Great discussion. Just a note on the question on the possible combinations:

Then, we have 4 possibilities to say the same?
1. Você me pode ajudar ?
2. Você pode-me ajudar ?
3. Você pode me ajudar ?
4. Você pode ajudar-me ?

What are the differences among them all ?

2. is absolutely more common / naturalin Spoken Brazilian Portuguese. 4 is correct, but not common in speech.

HTH


----------



## Alandria

ALima said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Great discussion. Just a note on the question on the possible combinations:
> 
> Then, we have 4 possibilities to say the same?
> 1. Você me pode ajudar ? (it isn't common)
> 2. Você pode-me ajudar ?  *(european portuguese)*
> 3. Você pode me ajudar ?  *(brazilian portuguese)*
> 4. Você pode ajudar-me ? * (european portuguese)*
> 
> What are the differences among them all ?
> 
> 2. is absolutely more common / naturalin Spoken Brazilian Portuguese. 4 is correct, but not common in speech.
> 
> HTH


----------



## YALAK

Sinto-me bastante motivado em participar deste Forum para os de expressão de Língua Portuguesa.Talvez por influência dos Portugueses, já que sou Angolano, eu não diria:Você pode-me ajudar? Diria: Podes ajudar-me? O pronome pessoal-você, não é tão comum em Português.Quando digo Português, por força de hábito, refiro-me ao Português de Portugal.O Português do Brasil, de Angola, de Moçambique e de Timor-Leste, não será apenas uma variedade de Língua Portuguesa?A minha questão essencial aqui, depois desta um tanto ou quanto longa introdução, é saber se hoje em dia temos de pôr de parte o conceito de padrão? Em Inglês o padraõ(standard) não será o British English? Gosto muito da Variedade Americana;uso-a com frequência.Sempre que alguém me pergunta sobre O Inglês Americano e Britânico, eu comparo ou me refiro ao Português do Brasil e de Portugal. Aprecio bastante o falar e os falantes Brasileiros;mas, considero o Português do Brasil como uma Variante da Língua Portuguesa, cujo Padrão é o Português de Portugal.


----------



## Denis555

Primeiramente, bem-vindo ao WR! É bom ver, ou melhor, ler a opinião de africanos sobre a nossa língua.

Comentando sobre o que você disse, não veja o português brasileiro como uma simples variante do português de Portugal, sendo esse o "padrão" a se seguir.
São duas variantes que são independentes uma da outra.
O português brasileiro é regulado pela "Academia Brasileira de Letras" e o português de Portugal pela "Academia de Ciências de Lisboa". 

No entanto, isso não quer dizer que essas duas academias não se ajudem e colaborem entre si, como deixa claro o que diz a Academia de Ciências de Lisboa como um do seus objetivos aqui: _"Preservar e aperfeiçoar a língua portuguesa, em coordenação com a Academia Brasileira de Letras e instituições similares dos países de expressão portuguesa." _

Imagino que Angola deva seguir a língua padrão de Portugal como vemos aqui sobre o português de Angola. Com a independência angolana de pouco mais de 30 anos (1975) ainda é pouco para perder a ideia da supremacia metropolitana mas acredito que num futuro não tão distante o português angolano será regulado por uma instituição angolana ou por uma instituição internacional como a CPLP .

Um abraço.


----------



## YALAK

Agradeço a forma objectiva e sincera, como observa o meu ponto de vista, quanto ás variantes de Línguas, assim como conceito que tenho de «padrão» de Língua.É curioso que , teoricamente, eu tenho falado dos Convênios entre Portugal e o Brasil; mas, não tinha plena consciência das super-structuras que se referiu, do Brasil e Portugal. Gostei de tudo o que me disse.Gosto de saber.
Quanto ao que diz sobre Angola, é também curioso o facto de que a Juventude em Angola, usa expressões, maneirsmos e sotaque Brasileiro e não Português.Quero lhe ser franco e dizer-lhe que falo do padrão de Língua Portuguesa porque tive uma convivência de mais de 20 anos com os Portugueses antes da Independência.Como vê, é normal que eu tenha sido condicionado pelo estilo Português.
Seu voto sobre o futuro Linguístico do Português em Angola, livre da supremacia Portuguesa, merece profunda gratidão da minha parte.Tirei uma cópia de sua resposta como prova inequívoca de minha satisfação.
Este, foi um sinal de que a nossa comunicação será bastante frutuosa.
Obrigado


----------



## Dom Casmurro

YALAK said:


> Este, foi um sinal de que a nossa comunicação será bastante frutuosa.
> Obrigado


Eu me associo a esse desejo seu. E seja bem-vindo.


----------



## Du_sud

Que bom termos um angolano participando de nossas discussões! Não me lembro de ter visto outros por aqui. Que venham lusófonos de outros mares para enriquecer ainda mais este fórum! Bem-vindo, Yalak!


----------

